# Hopefully unrooted.



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]I unrooted following instructions using ADB.zip.[/background]

[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]Everything went well until I rebooted-- everything works fine, but SuperUser was still there in the app drawer when the instructions and video said it shouldn't be. I tried running it but it didn't work when I ran it, it kept closing. All my root programs- wifi tether told me I didn't have superuser permission.

So I simply uninstalled the SuperUser program.

So I am assuming I am unrooted now. Is there a way to check without using ADB again?

N[/background]


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

neoterixx64 said:


> [background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]I unrooted following instructions using ADB.zip.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]Everything went well until I rebooted-- everything works fine, but SuperUser was still there in the app drawer when the instructions and video said it shouldn't be. I tried running it but it didn't work when I ran it, it kept closing. All my root programs- wifi tether told me I didn't have superuser permission.
> 
> ...


Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki

Search for matts utility for complete stock without root.


----------



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought you could only use Matts if you rooted with his method? I actually downloaded a root checker. I'm not rooted according to it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

